# Tricks?



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking for some more tricks and items I can train my pup to do. He knows sit, lay down, play dead, roll over, left and right paw (asking specifically for the left or right), he growls, high five, high ten(sit pretty/up), stay, don't touch (put the treat in sight and he can't touch it till told), treat on the nose and hold still until told to move, retrieve/go get - a few specific items, still working on it. He is also trained on leash, he will not pull on leash and will heal beside me the entire walk if he is told. When we come in the door, he is trained to sit and wait until he is greeted - he used to jump but i quickly stopped that. Not sure if you count bedtime as soon as he hears that word he is immediately in his crate. Also not sure if it counts, but he LOVES getting brushed.

Maybe I'm overdoing it, it seems like a lot now that I write it down, would still appreciate any comments.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Does he know touch? You could teach him to close doors with that. He already knows high five so teaching him to wave would be quick and easy. Since he knows he's not supposed to jump you could teach him to do it on the cue of "give hugs". Once he knows the name of more toys you could teach him to go get them and put them away in a basket. You might check out you tube for more suggestions. How old is your pup?


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

My pup is 11 months old tomorrow.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Army crawl
Bow
Doggie yoga- Reverse of bow. Legs stretched out behind and head high in the air.
Walk yourself
Find it- Show the dog they toy then throw it over their head so they don't see where it goes and they have then find it.

My previous golden was trained to walk the yorkies. He would hold their leash in his mouth and take them for a walk around the yard.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like you've got a very talented dog!!! I never did get into teaching a lot of tricks but there was one that I had a lot of fun with I taught my bridge girl Sammie. It was get the hat...so if someone near me was wearing a hat I'd whisper get the hat Sammie and she'd gently remove their hat. Caught a lot of my buddies off guard and created a lot of good laughs.

Pete


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

you can always add distance, duration and distractions to the existing tricks...
Some are easy-peasy in the living room with the handler standing 6' away...but more challenging when done outdoors, handler 30' away, with the neighbor kids tossing tennis balls around the yard...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I divvy up tricks by changing from verbal signal to hand signals. For instance, Ranger can 'play dead' whether I shoot him with a verbal 'bang!' or with a silencer (my hand making the gun motion). Duration, like LibertyMe said, is another good thing to work on. I can shoot Ranger from 30 ft away. 

I also combine tricks. When I "double-shoot" Ranger, that means I want a 'hero's death' so he staggers around while I keep shooting him. If I shoot him once, quickly, it's a villain's death so he hits the floor as fast as possible. 

You can teach 'spin'. Then do 'spin left' and 'spin right'. Teach him how to tug a rope, then teach him how to open/close doors. I taught Ranger how to 'beer me' by opening up the fridge door a la rope tied to the handle and getting me a beer. (That turned out to be a big mistake).

You can do lights, too. Teach him how to turn lights on and off with his paws. 'Touch' as already mentioned will lead to closing cupboard doors. Teach him to get his own leash and to put his own collar on. Bring you shoes. Or, teach him specific names for shoes. Ranger is currently learning 'bring me my BOOTS' which involves a lot of "not that one, the other one!" He's also learning how to bring pairs. 

Teach names of individual toys. All of Ranger's toys have stupid names. "Pete" the octopus, 'Foxie' the fox wubba, 'Sammy' the snake and 'Marsha' the martian. I ask ranger to "bring me ----' or "get ----" or "find ----". All three words mean something different, but the end result is he runs off to find the specific toy. "Find ---" becomes a fun game when it's too cold or rainy to go outside. You hide the toy (starting in a real obvious, easy, plain sight spot and gradually getting harder) and then dog has to find it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ranger said:


> I divvy up tricks by changing from verbal signal to hand signals. For instance, Ranger can 'play dead' whether I shoot him with a verbal 'bang!' or with a silencer (my hand making the gun motion). Duration, like LibertyMe said, is another good thing to work on. I can shoot Ranger from 30 ft away.
> 
> I also combine tricks. When I "double-shoot" Ranger, that means I want a 'hero's death' so he staggers around while I keep shooting him. If I shoot him once, quickly, it's a villain's death so he hits the floor as fast as possible.
> 
> ...


You've got to get some of this on video, honestly shooting Ranger with a silencer or asking for a hero's death...great idea for a video thread..."tricks you've taught your dog". 

Pete


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit (Feb 16, 2012)

How about
"Turn"
"Speak" 
"Stand" 
"Back up" 
"Bow" 
"Crawl"
"Wave"
"Cover your Eyes"


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

> Looking for some more tricks and items I can train my pup to do. He knows sit, lay down, play dead, roll over, left and right paw (asking specifically for the left or right), he growls, high five, high ten(sit pretty/up), stay, don't touch (put the treat in sight and he can't touch it till told), treat on the nose and hold still until told to move, retrieve/go get - a few specific items, still working on it. He is also trained on leash, he will not pull on leash and will heal beside me the entire walk if he is told. When we come in the door, he is trained to sit and wait until he is greeted - he used to jump but i quickly stopped that. Not sure if you count bedtime as soon as he hears that word he is immediately in his crate. Also not sure if it counts, but he LOVES getting brushed.


I don't have any suggestions for tricks, but after I read all the things your dog can do, Kathrynehalliday, I have to say your puppy sounds wonderfully behaved at 11 months and I'd love to know how you did all that!!! For instance how did you quickly stop him jumping??? 



> *When I "double-shoot" Ranger, that means I want a 'hero's death' so he staggers around while I keep shooting him. If I shoot him once, quickly, it's a villain's death so he hits the floor as fast as possible. *


I'm also wondering how Ranger learned to do the different things when you 'shoot' him? Maybe it's elsewhere on the forum but I don't know how to teach my puppy to fall over.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

"I don't have any suggestions for tricks, but after I read all the things your dog can do, Kathrynehalliday, I have to say your puppy sounds wonderfully behaved at 11 months and I'd love to know how you did all that!!! For instance how did you quickly stop him jumping???"

Thank you! When we got Phoenix from the breeder the father was of course excited to see us, but flew out the door ran around us and sat at our feet. We were impressed with it, so the instant that we came home with him, we agreed that we wanted to train him to do the same right away. So every time someone came in the door, we set him after the person, and they would instruct him to sit. He wanted to be pet, but we refused to touch, or acknowledge him till he sat at our feet. as a smaller puppy we had to have more vocal commands, but as he grew, all we had to do was say it once and cross our arms till he did sit. He did jump, and once and a while forgets, i just back up and say NO.


----------

